# Ration



## sduncan (Jul 21, 2016)

What rations do you guys recommend for angus feeder cattle for the cheapest input costs but a good end product when I take the cows to slaughter. Thanks!


----------



## empire (Nov 2, 2016)

Probably a good quality corn based ration would be a good start. Depends on what your goals are. I don't feed grain until the late 2nd trimester and all 3rd trimester to bred heifers and cows to insure adequate protein, fat and mineral intake.


----------

